# Avercela con qualcuno



## Joan bolets

Hola!

"_*avercela con qualcuno*_" ? estar enojado con alguien? o hay algo más acertado?

Gracias por anticipado...


----------



## Farro

Estar enfadado, cabreado, mosqueado son sinónimos y usas uno u otro en función del grado de "coloquialismo" que necesites. En España el verbo enojar no lo usamos mucho, aunque es correctísimo, se utiliza más en el español de Sudamérica.
Saludos


----------



## NoOrK

Una que sería la traducción casi esatta, sarebbe "*Tenerla con alguien*"

Es: _"La tiene con el chico de la casa de en frente"_

Regards.


----------



## Neuromante

*"Tenerla cogida con..." *me suena mejor


----------



## NoOrK

Sí, supongo, aquí en catalunya, basta con que digas "*La tienes con ese tío?*" Que por el propio contexto se sobre entiende, quizás en españa central varie.

De todas formas, tu aportación creo que es más correcta en el sentido formal.

Un saludo Neuro, que hacía tiempo que no debatiamos


----------



## heidita

_Tenérselas con alguien_ es la forma más usada en mi pueblo.

Se la(s) tiene con Pedro.

No he oído lo de _tenerla cogido con_....

Mira aquí:


> *tenérselas tiesas alguien, o a, o con, otra persona.*
> *1. locs. verbs. coloqs. Mantenerse firme contra ella en contienda, disputa o instancia.*


Otra variante. En Madrid no solemos decir lo de "tiesas"


----------



## krolaina

NoOrK said:


> Sí, supongo, aquí en catalunya, basta con que digas "*La tienes con ese tío?*" Que por el propio contexto se sobre entiende, quizás en españa central varie.


 
Cierto, se entiende perfectamente.



heidita said:


> _Tenérselas con alguien_ es la forma más usada en mi pueblo.


 
En el mío también... y mucho más frecuente sería "le tiene ganas", que para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Por lo que se refiere a "avercela con qualcuno", según el contexto también podría traducirse por "tener manía a alguien" o "estar picado con alguien"; si bien es cierto que la traducción que habéis dado primero es la más general.

Joan Bolets: che bel nome hai!

Baci a tutti da Barcellona, oggi con il sole e con il vento


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Por lo que se refiere a "avercela con qualcuno", según el contexto también podría traducirse por "tener manía a alguien" o "estar picado con alguien"; si bien es cierto que la traducción que habéis dado primero es la más general.


Otra variante sería "tenerla tomada con alguien", eso de cogido es muy raro oirlo aquí. ¿Te gusta más?.


----------



## Malaia

Chicos y chicas..que haya paz....en España hay varias formas de decir que una persona está peleada, enfadada o la tiene con otra persona. Ahora bien...yo no entendería a un español que me dijera "la tengo con Luisa"...¿que tiene ...qué?????. Lo normal es ser claros y decir: Me he enfadado con Luisa,Estoy peleado con Luisa,Me he enemistado con la pobre Luisa...Pero en Italia "avercela con qualcuno" es estar enfadado con alguien, tener un asunto feo hacia alguien...QUE ES LO MISMO!! el caso es que la Luisa ésta ha perdido un amigo. Que no nos pase lo mismo.


----------



## heidita

Malaia said:


> en España hay varias formas de decir que una persona está peleada, enfadada o la tiene con otra persona.


 
Así es.





> Ahora bien...yo no entendería a un español que me dijera "la tengo con Luisa".


¿En serio? A mí me parece una frase perfectamente coherente.





> Me he enfadado con Luisa,Estoy peleado con Luisa,Me he enemistado con la pobre Luisa...


 Eso no es _ser más claro_, es decirlo de manera _diferente_. Ya que "la tengo (liada) con Luisa", es perfectamente claro.

Incluso aquí tendrás diferentes opiniones. Pero allá van las tres mías:


tenérselas con alguien

estar enfadado con alguien

estoy enfrentada a...

(Mi joya también apoya la primera opción.)

De todas formas, tenérselas con alguien no es dialecto.


----------



## Cristina.

Accezioni che riporta il Tam:
1) Estar mosqueado con alguien.

2) Tenerla tomada con alguien, tenerle tirria a alguien , tenerle ojeriza a alguien, tenerla tomada con alguien , coger/tener manía a alguien, estar a malas con alguien ,tenerle ganas a alguien , tener a alguien entre ceja y ceja , tener bronca a alguien (Am.-> tener entre ojos a alguien, mai sentito, tutt'al più tener ojeriza)


Avercela a morte con qc: estar a matar, llevarse a matar

Sembra che il significato preponderante sia il secondo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo ya he comentado que utilizo mucho "estar *picado* con alguien" y también el *mosqueo* que proponía Cristina . Sin embargo, utilizo el *estar* *picado* cuando el enfado es más bien crónico, mientras que el *mosqueo* es algo transitorio.

Luego está lo de "tener un *pique*". Seguro que saldrán mil maneras de decirlo, Joan Bolets  Y ya sabes: serás más que bienvenido en el foro de CATALÀ .

Besos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno, chicos, ¿más ideas para los *enfados*? No me refiero para que nos enfademos (¡noooooooooooooooo!), sino a lo que nos preguntaba el siciliano  del Born.

En Latinoamérica utilizan mucho el verbo ENOJARSE, Joan. De hecho, aquí también se oye de vez en cuando.


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En Latinoamérica utilizan mucho el verbo ENOJARSE, Joan. De hecho, aquí también se oye de vez en cuando.


 
¿Y cómo te suena CABREARSE CON ALGUIEN?. A mí lo de "enojarse" siempre me ha parecido suavecito...cabrearse implica un grado de enfado mayor, ¿no te parece?. Se usarían en los mismos contextos pero si yo oigo que alguien se ha cabreado conmigo pensaría que su cabreo, valga la redundancia, es supino. Cuéntame, cuéntame!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> ¿Y cómo te suena CABREARSE CON ALGUIEN?. A mí lo de "enojarse" siempre me ha parecido suavecito...cabrearse implica un grado de enfado mayor, ¿no te parece?. Se usarían en los mismos contextos pero si yo oigo que alguien se ha cabreado conmigo pensaría que su cabreo, valga la redundancia, es supino. Cuéntame, cuéntame!


 
TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO. El *cabreo* es el máximo de los enfados: piensa en cómo se ponen las cabras...


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO. El *cabreo* es el máximo de los enfados: piensa en cómo se ponen las cabras...


 
Encabronadas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Encabronadas.


 
¿no será _encabritarse_?


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿no será _encabritarse_?


 
Serán las cabritas...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de mirarlo en la RAE y llevas razón tú, querida. Para los *enfados* es *encabronarse*:

encabritar
encabronar

Encabritarse es más físico...


----------



## ear

yo creo que "tenérselas con alguien" es lo más exacto.
Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ear said:


> yo creo que "tenérselas con alguien" es lo más exacto.
> Saludos


 
Pues no estoy de acuerdo, ear: yo creo que según el contexto, la expresión se puede traducir de un modo u otro. "Se il maestro *l'ha con te"*, en castellano puedes traducirlo como que *te tiene manía*, por ejemplo.

Me pregunto qué te parece mi razonamiento 

Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, ear: yo creo que según el contexto, la expresión se puede traducir de un modo u otro. "Se il maestro *ce* *l'ha con te"*, en castellano puedes traducirlo como que *te tiene manía*, por ejemplo.
> 
> Me pregunto qué te parece mi razonamiento
> 
> Saludos.


 Ottimo , ti sei spiegata benissimo , come ben hai detto può significare 'estar cabreado/mosqueado/picado' oppure 'tener tirria/manía/ojeriza' , a seconda del contesto, ma ricordati che sempre è *"avercela con qualcuno".*

Riguardo a 'encabritarse/encabronarse' non "litigate" ragazze, "credo" che abbiate ragione tutte e due , non darmi retta eh!
Tradu, non tutto quello che non compare nel DRAE non esiste (il DRAE. non è la televisione  , e sennò guarda il lemma 'indignante', secondo il DRAE non esiste  )
Encabritarse : Enfadarse. A partir del significado figurado de _*cabrito*_ 'persona mal intencionada', se forma este verbo con un prefijo _en-_ y un sufijo verbal reflexivo _-se. __"No TE ENCABRITES conmigo. No tengo la culpa de que te hayan metido una multa"_.
Encabritarse

Encabronarse :Enfadarse. Derivado verbal formado a partir del sentido figurado de la voz _*cabrón*_ 'persona mal intencionada'. _"Si continuáis molestando al niño, al final ME ENCABRONARÉ y discutiremos_". _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._
 
"Encabritarse" è meno volgare di "encabronarse" e viene sempre meno usato, ed è certo che il più delle volte si usa per far riferimento al cavallo o alle motociclette .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, cara Cristina.

Cercherò di non dimenticare il "ce" la prossima volta! Al riguardo di *encabritarse* ed *encabronarse*... Confesar que yo jamás había oído encabronarse, así que pensé que sería una bromita de mi querida amiga Krolaina (conociéndola... ). No obstante, fui de inmediato al diccionario y busqué la palabra, contrastándola con *encabritarse*, la que yo conocía de toda la vida, y vi que para *enfadarse* quizás la palabra que ella prononía era más aproximada. De todos modos, para que lo sepan los italianos, tampoco son *encabritarse* o *encabronarse* verbos que se utilicen con excesiva frecuencia.

Y otra cosita algo _off-topic_, Cristina, Kroli y yo "non litighiamo": ¡somos muy amigas! 

Un beso enorme a tutti! Compresa la cara Krolaina


----------



## xeneize

De todas formas, en Argentina no se usa lo de "cabrearse", ni "estar picado", ni otras que pusieron.
Se dice _estar enojado_, _tener bronca_, _estar embroncado_, _tener mufa_, _estar mufado_, _estar enchinchado_, _estar enchivado_...
¿Vieron? varía el animal, pero siempre entre machos cabríos estamos, siempre de cornudos se trata...


----------



## heidita

> _tener mufa_, _estar mufado_,


 Curiosa esta expresión. ¿Significa algo mufa aparte de estar de malhumor? (aparece así en el DRAE)


----------



## Cristina.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> para que lo sepan los italianos, tampoco son *encabritarse* o *encabronarse* verbos que se utilicen con excesiva frecuencia.


Certo! Questo è proprio quello che ho pensato ieri, cioè che io non le utilizzo spesso e non le sento quasi mai.



xeneize said:


> De todas formas, en Argentina no se usa lo de "cabrearse", ni "estar picado", ni otras que pusieron. Lo sapevo.
> Se dice _estar enojado_, _tener bronca_, _estar embroncado_, _tener mufa_, _estar mufado_, _estar enchinchado_, _estar enchivado_...


 
Conosco solo "estar enojado" e "tener bronca".
"Tener mufa" immagino sarà un calco dell'italiano, come tante altre espressioni ( a quanto pare solo si usa in Argentina e Uruguay)


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, ear: yo creo que según el contexto, la expresión se puede traducir de un modo u otro. "Se il maestro *l'ha con te"*, en castellano puedes traducirlo como que *te tiene manía*, por ejemplo.
> 
> Me pregunto qué te parece mi razonamiento


 
¿Te vale el mío?  Es que entramos otra vez en lo mismo...yo, aquí, diría "la tiene conmigo" (incluso "me la tiene jurada"), claro que "me tiene manía" es perfecto en dicho contexto. No había leído lo que dijo Cristina sobre "tener tirria", completamente de acuerdo también.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Confesar que yo jamás había oído encabronarse, así que pensé que sería una bromita de mi querida amiga Krolaina (conociéndola... ). De todos modos, para que lo sepan los italianos, tampoco son *encabritarse* o *encabronarse* verbos que se utilicen con excesiva frecuencia.


 
Qué fama nena... Efectivamente no tienen un uso extenso, además suelen decirlo más los hombres que las mujeres (no me peguéis). Me quedo con cualquier otra expresión que se haya citado en este hilo. Nosotras "debatimos", que no es lo mismo. 



heidita said:


> Curiosa esta expresión. ¿Significa algo mufa aparte de estar de malhumor? (aparece así en el DRAE)


 
¿Vendrá de "mofa"? Cambia el sentido..lo sé, pregunto.


----------



## Cristina.

Solo una piccola postilla:


heidita said:


> ¿Significa algo mufa aparte de estar de malhumor? (aparece así en el DRAE)


Mufa :hongo. E' un calco dell'italiano muffa = hongo, ma invece non si usa 'muffa' in italiano per indicare che ci si è arrabbiati. C'è un altro thread in cui si parla di "fare la muffa", che significa 'permanecer inactivo', 'criar moho'.



krolaina said:


> ¿Vendrá de "mofa"? Cambia el sentido..lo sé, pregunto.


 Nop, non c'entra niente. Viene dall'italiano 'muffa' = moho
Quanto all'origine di 'muffa' è incerta.
Dal Garzanti: Etimo incerto; prob. da una base muff- da cui derivano anche voci germaniche.
http://www.etimo.it/?term=muffa


----------



## xeneize

Hola 
Sí, _muffa_ en italiano es _moho_ (no lo oí nunca como "hongo", en cambio, y nadie lo usa así..nomás el moho que se pega en los muros o....sobre los hongos y demás alimentos, justamente ....aunque supongo que el moho también sea un hongo.... ¿o no?..).
En Italia, muffa *no* es, en absoluto, lo que significa en Argentina, ni ahí.
En Argentina, se le trastrocó el significado, como pasa a menudo con palabras de ascendencia _tana_...Y la mufa Argentina puede ser tanto "mal humor, bronca" como "mala suerte", y también el "muermo" español...

p.d. Recién vi que el Rae registra _mufa_ como usado en Argentina también con el propio sentido de "moho"...Es una novedad para mí, porque nunca lo usé así, no conocía este sentido y nunca oí a un argentino usándolo así. Puede que en su origen fuera también así, no lo sé...

Saludos


----------



## Malaia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Acabo de mirarlo en la RAE y llevas razón tú, querida. Para los *enfados* es *encabronarse*:
> 
> encabritar
> encabronar
> 
> Encabritarse es más físico...


 "Encabritarse" es más propio de una cabra enfadada..jejeje.


----------



## MünchnerFax

> *Nota del moderador
> *Los comentarios que no tenían relación alguna con el tema de este hilo han sido borrados. Quiero pedir a todos los foreros, una vez más:
> 
> que no se desvíen del tema de los hilos;
> que abran un nuevo hilo para cualquier tema diferente que se plantee durante la discusión;
> finalmente, que utilicen los mensajes privados (PMs) para expresar sus comentarios personales hacia otros foreros.
> Gracias por vuestra cooperación.
> 
> *Nota del moderatore*
> I contributi che non riguardavano l'argomento di questa discussione sono stati cancellati. Ancora una volta chiedo a tutti i foreri di:
> 
> 
> non deviare dal tema del thread;
> aprire una nuova discussione per qualunque nuovo argomento dovesse sorgere durante la discussione;
> infine, comunicare messaggi personali per altri foreri tramite i PM.
> Grazie per la collaborazione.


----------



## Damalfi

Ya que he leído hasta aquí: hay un matiz que creo que no se ha mencionado. "Avercela con qualcuno" no es simplemente estar enfadado con alguien, es algo así como "tener un resentimiento continuado, recurrente". 
"tenerle mania a alguien" es más parecido a "no soportar a alguien", y como tal es "pasivo", mientras que la expresión italiana connota "actividad": se refiere a algo que "le haces" a alguien a quien le tienes manía. 

"¿Pero es que me tienes manía?" puede valer, pero no es exactamente igual a "Ma ce l'hai con me?"

"Tenerla tomada (/cogida etc.) con alguien" es muy parecida excepto que... se usa muy poco (En Venezuela, para nada, y en Madrid en general se conoce pero no se usa). 

Lo que nos deja con pocas alternativas que tengan el mismo nivel de frecuencia de uso, "facilidad de uso", digamos. 

Como siempre, es el  contexto el que manda. 

"Ma ce l'hai con me?" podría decirse, dependiendo de las circunstancias: "¿Pero qué mosca te ha picado?", que NO SIGNIFICA lo mismo, ojo, pero quizás es lo que diría un madrileño en ciertas circunstancias en las que un italiano diría la susodicha...


----------



## gatogab

Damalfi said:


> "Ma ce l'hai con me?" podría decirse, dependiendo de las circunstancias...


Hay veces en las cuales una persona, por ejemplo en un grupo, cree ser llamada por alguien distante y no está segura, pregunta:_ 'ce l'ha con me?'._
En este caso no hay enfado ni cabreamiento, sino incertidumbre.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Hay veces en las cuales una persona, por ejemplo en un grupo, cree ser llamada por alguien distante y no está segura, pregunta:_ 'ce l'ha con me?'._
> En este caso no hay enfado ni cabreamiento, sino incertidumbre.



Non credo Gatogab, in questo caso si dice: ma dici/dice a me? A meno che l'altro non stia chiamando qualcuno gridando in modo isterico.


----------

